# Questions about Montana coyote hunting



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to Montana and Wyoming next weekend to move my dad's stuff to Graybull. We'll be hoteling it in Billings for at least one, maybe two nights (there and maybe back again). So in my down time I wanna do a bit of coyote hunting if at all possible. First off, what kind of lisencing is required for non-residents to hunt coyotes in Montana? Secondly, how likely would it be that I'd be able to find some easily accessed public land to hunt them on?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Contact the DNR out there. They'll let you know what you need.
I was there 2 weeks ago. You should have fun. Awesome country.
Few yotes out there too, or a few less anyway...
Let us know how you do.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

weasle414 said:


> I'm going to Montana and Wyoming next weekend to move my dad's stuff to Graybull. We'll be hoteling it in Billings for at least one, maybe two nights (there and maybe back again). So in my down time I wanna do a bit of coyote hunting if at all possible. First off, what kind of lisencing is required for non-residents to hunt coyotes in Montana? Secondly, how likely would it be that I'd be able to find some easily accessed public land to hunt them on?


Non Res do not need a lic. to hunt yotes in MT and public land should be fairly easy to find.

good luck


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome, just what I wanted to hear! Thanks YoteSlapper! Thanks Scott!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

No liscence at all is needed in MT for NR's? Not even a general game?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Fallguy,
That is correct, no license in needed.
I could have told weasle that but I think it is best to get some information straight from the official source. If he would have gotten the wrong information from someone his fun trip could have been, well not so fun.

Weasle,
I was trying to help and encourage you at the same time. But I would still talk to the officials if I were you. When I spoke with them they had other advice for me and I ended up visiting with them for nearly half an hour.

Good luck,

YoteSlapper


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks again YoteSlapper. I've been on the MT DNR website for well over an hour now. I'll definetly be making a few phone calls or e-mails when I find a place to hunt. The biggest problem I'm having right now is the time factor. We're on a tight time schedule to get my dad moved into Graybull and get back in time for me to get to school and work. I'm having troubles finding places open to hunting right near Billings. I may be looking at he wrong maps, but the closest WMA is somewhere in the area of an hours drive from what I can see.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

What dates are you planning to be here? How long do you plan to hunt during those days--a couple hrs or the whole day? PM me and we can talk more.

John


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

You need a Conservation license. The cost is $10.00. This allows you to hunt on state lands.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

kdog, does this apply to private land as well?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it only applies to State lands, but I would check the website or call them if I were you. Again, it is only $10.00. Might as well buy it and be safe. You can get it on line or buy at many places in MT.

Good hunting! :sniper:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Weasle, check this link out:

http://nris.mt.gov/gis/gisdatalib/downl ... LLINGS.pdf

It may give you a few more ideas or posibilities. I live in Billings and work in Hardin. Some good hunting around Hardin. PM me if interested.

John


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If I get to get out hunting it'll only be one or two sets at best. By the way my dad's starting to sound we won't be able to get out hunting after all  One of the other guys going with has to get back to MN for work so we're on a really tight time schedule. I'm gonna try to talk him into letting me hang around for another day of two so I can do some hunting, but I dunno how well that'd go over. Thanks for the link John! It'll be a huge help if Pops says I'm able to hunt!


----------

